# salty or freshy croc



## brenttin (May 9, 2010)

hey looking to get a croc which 1 is better to keep cheers brenttin


----------



## beeman (May 9, 2010)

you can not have them in NSW on a private licence


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

no idea lol, but im jealous as!


----------



## brenttin (May 9, 2010)

yea i no that its off licence


----------



## shaye (May 9, 2010)

u idiot fdnt advertise that u dope not on here


----------



## brenttin (May 9, 2010)

y im asking cos have been told different things about them both i want to get more info so i can get the easy 1


----------



## brenttin (May 9, 2010)

y who goin to chase me down for no 1


----------



## shaye (May 9, 2010)

people will report u just letting u know it doesnt bother me wat u do haha thought id tell u at least goodluck


----------



## dangles (May 9, 2010)

im pretty sure that now everyone knows its off license you are going to get no more help here. Out of curiosity what would u do with it when it reaches adult length??


----------



## naledge (May 9, 2010)

brenttin said:


> y who goin to chase me down for no 1


 
I've had a call from the department of wildlife because of a post on this forum, so don't be fooled. They monitor these websites and a lot of people will dob you in. It wouldn't be hard for them to work out who you are, then say goodbye to all your herps.


----------



## naledge (May 9, 2010)

dangles said:


> im pretty sure that now everyone knows its off license you are going to get no more help here. Out of curiosity what would u do with it when it reaches adult length??


 
I'd like to know that too. I'd love to get a freshie one day, just worried about the adult size. They look amazing when they're young in display enclosures, it'd be a shame to have it outside.


----------



## dangles (May 9, 2010)

brenttin said:


> y who goin to chase me down for no 1



just remember you are a subscriber to this forum there is a money trail that can be followed enough said


----------



## brenttin (May 9, 2010)

yea thank u people but im not goin of at u 's but i dont c y people have to dobb people in for stuff like this i thik people should stay out of things if they dont want those reptiles or other stuff thats cool dont stop other people


----------



## brenttin (May 9, 2010)

well freshy i wood keep in the lounge room in big tank salty well give it to a parks lik the there people that have them there all slow growing so i will have it for a long while plus i was think of getting a pymy fresh they only get 1.5 m 1 was at the show in homebush it was only 2.5 ft and it was 17 ys old


----------



## naledge (May 9, 2010)

brenttin said:


> yea thank u people but im not goin of at u 's but i dont c y people have to dobb people in for stuff like this i thik people should stay out of things if they dont want those reptiles or other stuff thats cool dont stop other people


 
You're going to break the law. It's not like we're stopping you from following your dreams.


----------



## shaye (May 9, 2010)

told u mate there is ways wat u cant see


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 9, 2010)

sooo what your really sating brettin IF THAT IS YOUR REAL NAME...lol
is that i shouldnt stop my mate from robbing a house because the door is unlocked...

sarcasm by the barrel full


----------



## JAS101 (May 9, 2010)

brenttin said:


> yea thank u people but im not goin of at u 's but i dont c y people have to dobb people in for stuff like this i thik people should stay out of things if they dont want those reptiles or other stuff thats cool dont stop other people


 how about you do it the legal way , that way no one will have any reason to " dobb" on you .
if you dont want ppole to dobb on you then DONT tell them


----------



## Sterlo (May 9, 2010)

hahahhahaahahhahaha you are quite funny


----------



## dangles (May 9, 2010)

well if your going to give the salty to a zoo or animal park etc they will ask questions


----------



## mckellar007 (May 9, 2010)

first of all zoo's and parks dont want animals that are half grown, illegally owned, and has an unknown history, so your only choice there is to send it to a farm so it can be turned into boots, which you will have trouble with smuggling it unless you want to drive. also, i would reccomend you get a lacey first, because they are a good start towards a croc. then, if you still want one once you have wrestled with a full grown lacey for a couple of years, you can consider moving to one of the states that will allow you to keep crocs and buy one legally.


----------



## syeph8 (May 9, 2010)

personally i wouldnt want a croc down here even though we can have em cos it'd be one hell of a power bill keeping the core temp up on those mongrels, especially considering you are required to have an outdoor component to your enclosure. it would kill me during winter. if i wanted a croc bad enough i would definately move up north to get one.


----------



## slim6y (May 9, 2010)

Well personally I'd go for a salty, for a number of reasons:

1) They're much easier to train and will actually act as a guard animal for your house or flat. even when quite small they're incredibly territorial and will not tolerate visitors (such as that from wildlife officers). Because you can train them you can give them the scent of wildlife officers so they'll eat the evidence too.

2) Salties get much larger, much quicker, especially with a diet of wildlife officers. So they're much more a talking point for when you have chicks over to your house. Mate, if you can't get laid when you own a croc (especially a salty) then clearly you're butt ugly and you should probably just download porn...

3) Salties will quite happily sit down and watch a tele programe with you - though it is advisable to have them trained first or if they see a wildlife officer on TV they could attack your TV.

4) Salties are much faster on land than their freshy cousins - in fact salties have been clocked doing over 25km/hr on land... No wildlife officer could out run a crocodile even with the famed zig-zag running. They can sustain this speed for up to an hour - so they'll chase down the officer if they haven't caught them within the first few metres.

5) Salties can be trained into vegetarianism - so long you don't keep meat in the house they're perfectly happy with a Subway vege footlong - no need to buy a teriyaki chicken footlong - saving over $2.25!!!

Now - I hope that answers your questions.


----------



## tomc1992 (May 9, 2010)

brenttin there are rules that you are already breaking by stating what u just said about the lack of licensing, i suggest u dont post further things about going behind the law on this website
and to ur statement of "yea thank u people but im not goin of at u 's but i dont c y people have to dobb people in for stuff like this i thik people should stay out of things if they dont want those reptiles or other stuff thats cool dont stop other people"
people are going to get invovled as ur talking about keeping a croc off record and you can easily release a croc into the suburban creeks and cause alot of damage even more if it was a salty


----------



## mckellar007 (May 9, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> personally i wouldnt want a croc down here even though we can have em cos it'd be one hell of a power bill keeping the core temp up on those mongrels, especially considering you are required to have an outdoor component to your enclosure. it would kill me during winter. if i wanted a croc bad enough i would definately move up north to get one.


 

it doesnt cost that much to keep a croc in melbourne, i manage to keep two and it doesnt cost much at all.


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 9, 2010)

its people like u that ruin the whole herp community 4 every1 else


Will


----------



## Tsubakai (May 9, 2010)

brenttin said:


> hey looking to get a croc which 1 is better to keep cheers brenttin



If you have to ask this question then I suggest you are probably not intelligent to keep either.


----------



## snakeman478 (May 10, 2010)

i bet youre wishing you never started this thread. LOL


----------



## wasgij (May 10, 2010)

brenttin said:


> well freshy i wood keep in the lounge room in big tank salty well give it to a parks lik the there people that have them there all slow growing so i will have it for a long while plus i was think of getting a pymy fresh they only get 1.5 m 1 was at the show in homebush it was only 2.5 ft and it was 17 ys old



fullstops and commas are your friend


----------

